# Ryanair - What does 'ADT' mean in confirmation email?



## RainyDay (10 Feb 2006)

I booked Ryanair flights for myself, herself and the little one today. I'm quite certain I requested 2 adults plus 1 child, and I remember clearly on the 'buy insurance' page that it defaulted to '2 years' for the age of the child. 

However, I'm a little concerned that the confirmation email has all 3 parties listed as 'ADT' as follows;

 ITINERARY/RECEIPT - All times are local.

 PASSENGERS
  1. JACK RAINYDAY      ADT  2. JILL RAINYDAY      ADT  3. LITTLE RAINYDAY    ADT

 GOING OUT

Does this mean that Ryanair think we are all adults? The summary of charges in the email refers to 'Adult' but has no mention of child.

Will this cause us any problems?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2006)

I'd assume it's simply an acronym for 'ADulT'. Unless a child is <2 (on the date of the return flight) and not occupying a seat, they're an adult in terms of Ryanair's fare structures. Any of the confirmation emails I've ever had from them since 'Lil' Miss Moriarty' turned two have had 'ADT' after all our names...


----------



## RainyDay (10 Feb 2006)

Hi  Doc - Thanks for the reassurance. I don't think it's 100% accurate to say that a 2-17 year old is always treated the same as an adult. I've certainly seen some variations in these prices, including cases where the child was charged MORE than the adult rate, where the adult was heavily discounted.

But I'm less worried now that I know this seems to be standard practice.


----------



## ninsaga (10 Feb 2006)

..could mean And Don't Think (about trying to get back home with us)


----------



## Marcecie (11 Feb 2006)

rainyday, with Ryan air when the child is over 2 they are classed as adult (adt) and I have found that it can be more expensive for a baby than a adult


----------

